

Six programming languages built in Cambridge, MA - thejerk
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/26/6-programming-languages-invented-in-the-hub/

======
sandofsky
C was invented at Bell Labs, which is in New Jersey.

For Scala, the article even says, "although not created in Boston".

And Logo and Scheme are dialects of Lisp.

My takeaway is that Boston is the home of LISP and APL.

~~~
IdeaHamster
Also worth noting that New Jersey is the only state to have a programming
language named after it. Just saying...

~~~
deepGem
And which would that be ? Just curious.

~~~
klipt
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_ML_of_New_Jersey>

------
wgrover
Out of the MIT Media Lab: Processing: <http://processing.org> Scratch:
<http://scratch.mit.edu>

Out of Mass General Hospital: MUMPS: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUMPS>

------
mhd001
How about adding Victor Yngve's COMIT. First string-processing language,
developed at MIT in the late 1950's (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COMIT>).

------
shaunxcode
"APL was originally popular for computer graphics programming."

define "graphics"? I suppose matrix operations and the ability to visualize
them could count?

------
jsavimbi
Just an aside for anyone who cares about maps and city boundaries, Cambridge
is not a part of Boston and never was in any shape or form. I know the Boston
Innovation guys are [really] trying to stretch it with this piece, but they
got what the asked for when they named themselves after a city where very
little innovation takes place.

~~~
simonsarris
For almost everyone in the world outside of Cambridge, Boston and Cambridge
are equivalent.

Even where I live in New Hampshire they're considered the same.

~~~
jsavimbi
Sure, and Portsmouth, Worcester and Providence are all a part of Boston too,
when you look at it from a financial perspective. But they're not. They are
their own incorporated cities with elected governments, complete with by-laws
and regulations, independent agencies, school systems, taxing, licensing and
terms for residents and natives alike. Just like Bostonians and Cantabrigians.
So no, not even in the remotest of terms, are Boston and Cambridge the same.
They're not even in the same county.

And when you're writing a piece that even you know stretches the known
boundaries of truth in order to promote your events publication, the least you
can do is aim for a little bit of accuracy, even if it's just to save face.
Truth isn't trivial.

~~~
natesm
I can take the Red Line from Park Street to Harvard Square. I can't take it to
Worcester or Providence.

If Manhattan was its own city, it would still be associated with Brooklyn,
because they're one subway stop or bridge walk apart.

~~~
jsavimbi
You can take an MBTA train to both Worcester and Providence from Boston. The
MBTA is also the authority that manages the subway system, the bus routes and
other services in eastern Massachusetts. Not just Boston.

Anyone ever confuse Newark with NYC? How about Jersey City? And yes, Silicon
Valley does not stretch from Sausalito to Berkeley through Oakland and SoMa
down to San Jose, either. Especially when you're pushing mindless bragging
rights.

~~~
jf271
Close. The MBTA owns the commuter rail but does not operate it. It is
outsourced to the Mass Bay Commuter Rail Company.MBTA provides the ticketing
but does not operate the trains. <http://www.mbcr.net/>

~~~
jsavimbi
You can also take the Fung Wa from Chinatown to Chinatown for $20 but that
will not keep them from being separate entities.

------
durbin
The title and focus of this post is a good example of the problem I think
Boston has: they want to do research and create some languages - they don't
like going into the trenches and doing the lower level stuff that builds
companies. that's an extreme generalization but I think it applies at least a
little.

~~~
thisrod
Do you consider being John McCarthy or Dennis Ritchie to be a problem? I doubt
that they do.

